# Nikon L110 Trouble With Video



## ohhalyssa (Jun 27, 2010)

I recently purchased Nikon L110 Cool Pix Video Camera. I made a video, & put it on youtube. ([ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5-SzcYG0E4[/ame]) There are black bars on all sides of my video. I've watched other videos on youtube made by the Nikon L110, ([ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMYImqQmHtk[/ame]) & the bars are not the same. Do you know what I could do to change it like the one in the video? Pleeeease help! Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Jun 27, 2010)

Try one of these:

video forums - Bing

You need to change the resolution (size of the image).

It likely explains how to do that somewhere in the users manual.


----------

